# Oil Set Ups VR6



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

What oil cooler set ups are you using on the VR6?

Anyone every make a dry sump set up? Probably not needed or worth the cost. 

I know we have seen the swap to use a more typical filter via the SP adapter, which may allow an oil cooler as well. 

Search "Dry Sump" came up with a few posts from 2010.


----------

